# PS3 vs. XBOX 360



## ryan (Dec 14, 2008)

This Christmas my dad is thinking about finally upgrading our 27" CRT television  to an LCD HDTV of some sort. If we end up getting some huge TV, I definitely want to get a new gaming system. I already have a Wii, so I was considering getting a PS3 or an XBOX 360.

I can't decide which would be better though. XBOX has some sweet games out there, but PS3 has it's benefits... Here's a little list I made to help sway my decision one way or the other. Please feel free to add points for or against either system. I'm literally on the fence.
(Also, I am a fan of RPG, racing, and shooting games for the _most part_... if that affects system choice at all.)

*PS3 Good:*
- Plays Blu-Ray discs
- High definition resolution up to 1080p
*PS3 Bad:*
- New PS3s won't play PS2 games? (I think I read that somewhere...)
- More expensive... "Playstation 3 80GB - $399.99 CAD"

*XBOX Good:*
- Better games (for me): Fable 2, Gears of War, et cetera...
- Easier to "hack" and play around with than PS3?
- Better price... "Xbox 360 Pro Console 60GB - $279.99 CAD"
*XBOX Bad:*
- No Blu-Ray support

Other than that, I really haven't got too much information on either... I'm sure many of you have strong opinions on this matter, so I hope to get a lot of feedback!
Thanks!


----------



## DarkLG (Dec 14, 2008)

I say you should get the 360 it has alot of good games like Gears of War and Halo3.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 14, 2008)

lol this exact same thread is here


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122003


----------



## ryan (Dec 14, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> lol this exact same thread is here
> 
> 
> [url=http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122003]http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122003[/url]



HAHA!!! By "exact same" you weren't kidding. wow!

*Posts merged*

About the PS3 for media purposes... How does one load the content onto the console? I didn't think it had a built-in card reader or USB ports...


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 14, 2008)

You forgot to mentaion that the 360 dies quite a bit. I personally think you should get a PS3 simply for Warhawk. That is one of the best games I have played in ages and I cannot wait until Massive Action Game comes out. 256 players oline at one. (drools)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd go for the 360, since theres more games that suit my interest.

Also, I hate Sony's cocky attitude.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd go for a PS3, I don't like the 360's library, Xbox360's name should be changed to FPSBox360.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 14, 2008)

ryan said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it has. Also you can probably connect the ps3 to your network so you can transfer things straight from your pc to the ps3. The 360 has this function as well.


The ps3 has the slight advantage of allowing you to use any size SATA hard drive whereas microsoft forces you to use their crappy HDD's...

The 360 also has the ability to output in 1080p and produces the same quality image as the ps3. I find the controller for the 360 much more comfortable and the online service is so much more developed (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 party chat) and a lot more popular. It has a much larger library of mustplay exclusives (although most of them are action shooters) yet the ps3 has a promising future ahead. The ps2's library wasn't exactly impressive till about 4 years into its life.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd say to get an Xbox.

Why?

a) PS3 may support Blu-ray, but really it's useless without a 100" TV because even DVD's look wonderful even on a 50".
b) Games on the PS3 are very rushed and buggy. It's easier for developers to code for the 360 and have a good final product -- take the Orange Box for example -- wonderful for Xbox, shitty for PS3.
c) PS3 doesn't have as many games -- who cares if the PS3 has Metal Gear Solid 4 and Little Big Planet. 2 games do not sell a system. I can think of at least 20 great 360 games off the top of my head.
d) Almost all PS3 games require an install to the hard drive. It's optional on the Xbox. Want a collection of 10 games for the PS3? Forget it, get a bigger hard drive.
e) Home for PS3 is useless. It's basically a graphically better ActiveWorlds (some of you may know what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and adds no additional value to the PS3. Xbox has NXE with Avatars, but at least the avatars are used in games to make the experience more personal (Who cares if they look like Mii's, Mii's are ugly bastards)

I could go on, but you get my drift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not a fanboy, I've owned both at one point and I got rid of the PS3 as it's enjoyment level was just not as much as the Xbox 360's.


----------



## Smuff (Dec 14, 2008)

Blu-Ray is a "con"  in my opinion. I do not believe for one second that the human eye can tell the difference between a blu-ray and a DVD playing on a typical home LCD/Plasma set. Maybe the sound is better if you put it through a "towards-the-top-of-the-range" audio system, but again for the majority of people Blu-Ray is simply an unnecessary and unwanted "half-step" forward in the format evolution. You want to go and start trying to replace all your favourite DVDs with their Blu-Ray equivalents ? Are you rich ? For most of us, the answer is going to be "no".

So Blu-Ray really is out of the equation when looking for your new console.

Go for a 360 - Sure they _may_ die of RROD, but you get a 3 year warranty against this now so that's not a major issue any longer.

Xbox live is not free, like PSN, but it IS better, faster, more populated.

Xbox360 is NOT only for FPS freaks.... there are other games out there in their hundreds. Just unfortunately no POS like "littleBigPlanet" (Most eagerly anticipated game ? WTF ? It's just a graphically flash 2D platformer (with 3D effects) that the lazy bastard programmers didn't even finish - "I've got a good idea.... rather than finish the game lets just spin it that the customer ends up designing the levels for us! Kerching !"


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd have to say 360 too. I've never been a fan of Sony's PlayStation line, but, fanboyism aside, the 360 library is much more appealing to me than the PS3's. As for its media capabilities, I sincerely don't give a damn about the ultra-super-high quality Blu Ray. I can't understand why some people are personally offended if they only can watch their films in 720p instead of 1080p *sigh*


----------



## Prime (Dec 14, 2008)

*sighs*

Get the console which has the most games which you are intrested in. Also besure to check out future games.

That way you will pick the correct console


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 14, 2008)

let me tell you the "good" and "bad" of each console.

*PS3 GOOD*
blu ray player 
2 USB ports (current models)
in built wifi 
can install linux
a console that will last and WILL NOT sound like a jet aeroplane.
wireless controller/s included (depending on what model you choose to buy or bundle)
FREE online gaming
HOME
upscales DVDs 
you can upgrade the hard drive yourself up to 500GB (sata 2.5")
overall good value for money because of what you get included
a blu ray disc can hold more data 25gb
better controller design
1080p HD gaming.
HDMI

*PS3 BAD* ( i will be honest)
no ps2 backwards compatibility (removed from current models)
no exclusive DLC sometimes it always goes to the xbox 360 ¬_¬
developers sometimes don't port games to ps3
no in game music for all games
no proper ipod support
ps3 europe delays for games
cannot mod the console YET
some games required hard drive install, but it does mean game load faster.
currently limited rpgs 

*XBOX 360 GOOD*
can mod the console
premium online service 
headset included with the console
exclusive DLC the ps3 doesn't have
wider exclusive games than the ps3
extended 3 year warranty (because of RRD problem)
direct ipod support
install full games to hard drive (current firmware)
in game music for ALL games
3 usb ports
more rpgs, it seems all the rpgs have favored the 360 this generation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1080p HD gaming.
HDMI

*XBOX 360 BAD*
RRD
power brick is huge
discs can get scratched if you move the console
overall quality of console is cheap looking
have to pay for online service to play online on your games
have to buy the wireless pads separately.
DVD9 discs are limited compared to blu ray.
to get wifi on the console you have to pay up to £50 for the adapter which adds up
limited backwards compatibility with older xbox titles.
pay for battery packs for the wireless controllers.
controller is poorly designed compared to the ps3 controller. (this is down to personal taste of each gamer i guess)
hard drive is limited to 120gb space.

i will leave it for you to decide what is best now.


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 14, 2008)

Since you like the games on the 360 then get it... duh?


----------



## ackers (Dec 14, 2008)

The one difference that sticks out like a sore thumb to me is simply that:

PS3 online is FREE and has wireless built-in.

X360 costs £40.00 a year online and a further £50.00 to avoid having an Ethernet cable trailing up the stairs.

However, you can buy XL for £30 for a yrs subscription from eBay (I didn't know till recently) and you can use your laptop as a wireless bridge so you can go online with out the long Ethernet cables. The money you spend on an XL subscription in 3yrs could actually buy you a PS3...


----------



## Prime (Dec 14, 2008)

wow don't listen to jalaneme. Everyone knows she is a sony fanboy.

oh and Jalaneme fyi the 360 has 3 usb ports.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 14, 2008)

I ended up going 360, but the most important factor for a game console is which one has the exclusives you like. Metal Gear, Gran Turismo, Little Big Planet, Resistance. Stuff like that, then you want the PS3. Gears of War, Halo, Fable then you go 360.

The one thing I've kept in mind and noticed lately though, PS3 exclusives have been jumping ship to multiplatform. Tekken and Final Fantasy are the big two that come to mind when that comes up. Not trying to start a war here, but I really wouldn't doubt any more jumping. Especially Metal Gear. That's pretty much Sony's last major exclusive, and if that jumps to 360 then...yeah.

Oh and jalaneme, the newer 360s aren't as loud as a jet aeroplane and the three year warranty only affects the RROD. If its any other problem then it doesn't apply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Prime said:
			
		

> wow don't listen to jalaneme. Everyone knows she is a sony fanboy.


She brought up valid points for both systems. As much as I prefer the 360 I'm not going to deny that some of her cons are dead on, like the 360 scratching discs thing. I don't mind Live not being free though, considering how rarely it ever goes down. And when it is they usually make up for it like last year's Christmas disaster. As opposed to say Home's screwing up for nearly everybody trying to do it.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a point most of you forgot.
Friends, sometimes it's better to choose the system most your friends have. I'm not trying to tell you to conform. But most of the current games have an online multiplayer, and with that in mind, it would be a lot more fun to play with your friends.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 14, 2008)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Here's a point most of you forgot.
> Friends, sometimes it's better to choose the system most your friends have. I'm not trying to tell you to conform. But most of the current games have an online multiplayer, and with that in mind, it would be a lot more fun to play with your friends.


Exactly why I got Left 4 Dead for 360 over PC. I can't believe I left this point out.


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 14, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the whole reason I got a 360. I don't know anyone with a ps3.  And I can't mention how many hours I've wasted playing multiplayer @[email protected]

I play more multiplayer than single player games lol.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd go for a 360.  The PS3 has actually appealed more to me than Sony's previous machines (with exception to the PSP which is great for emulation) but the 360 just has the edge with developers support, price, content & variety in games.

The PS3 is probably a machine you should own eventually.


----------



## Prime (Dec 14, 2008)

Just remember this: The PS3 is lacking in support.



			
				jalaneme said:
			
		

> Have to buy the wireless pads separately.



The 360 comes with a wireless controller


----------



## Costello (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't care which system you end up getting because I don't work for either companies, but my personal favourite is the 360.
I love the games and everything on that console!


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 14, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Just remember this: The PS3 is lacking in support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of support?

In terms of costumer support, I've had much better experiences with Sony (and I've only had to call them about little things, rather than having to call Microsoft about having to replace my whole damn console).

In terms of software support, this may have been true a year and a half ago, but you'd have to be crazy to say that this year hasn't been phenominal for the PS3.

With that said, I love both systems, and each has it's ups and downs. I prefer the PS3 (because there's quite a bit more genre variety in the PS3's lineup) but I can see why people prefer the 360 too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

If you really must have a blue ray player go for PS3, if you want  a good gaming machine go for 360, having to wait 20 minutes + to install every single game you play is a joke, and just shows how false the PS3 hype was.  I could have a PS3 right now, this second if I wanted one, but its just a horrible games console in my opinion! And thats all I buy the consoles for is gaming.


----------



## Prime (Dec 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> If you really must have a blue ray player go for PS3, if you want  a good gaming machine go for 360, *having to wait 20 minutes + to install every single game you play is a joke,* and just shows how false the PS3 hype was.  I could have a PS3 right now, this second if I wanted one, but its just a horrible games console in my opinion! And thats all I buy the consoles for is gaming.



Really? You HAVE to install each game?

wow...


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 14, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You even have to install Demos, it's ridiculous. This annoyed the hell outta me with MGS4, in between every single act was a mandatory install. And it always uninstalled when you finished that act so whenever you came back to it on another play through it'd have to install again.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 14, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much now from what I hear from my friends who have them! Mandatory install for one game s fail enough anyway, I still remember the massive amount of hype that came with PS3, its a joke!

edit: @ Gaisuto, wow you have to install EVERY single time? Im never getting a PS3 man lol


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2008)

Xbox 360 pros & cons

cons:
I have to wait a week or two to get it back after a RROD fix.

pros:
I get to send funny pictures to Linkiboy while he's playing Gears of War 2.

I can't say anything about the PS3 because I don't know anybody that has one. Little Big Planet looks awesome though and everybody's talking about it. My 360 is great, I love it for games and netflix and streaming divx movies from my computer. I have two kids that play the hell out of it too. It's not just a shooter machine, there's lots of other games too. I love Spiderman! Oh, and the xbox live games are good and cheap, and you get to demo them before you plunk down cash, same with a LOT of the big-label games. Actually that's my favorite thing about the machine, being able to be cheap-ass and play demos for a month until the price of the real game comes down at the used shops.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 14, 2008)

rambozotheclown said:
			
		

> Blu-Ray is a "con" in my opinion. I do not believe for one second that the human eye can tell the difference between a blu-ray and a DVD playing on a typical home LCD/Plasma set. Maybe the sound is better if you put it through a "towards-the-top-of-the-range" audio system, but again for the majority of people Blu-Ray is simply an unnecessary and unwanted "half-step" forward in the format evolution. You want to go and start trying to replace all your favourite DVDs with their Blu-Ray equivalents ? Are you rich ? For most of us, the answer is going to be "no".
> 
> So Blu-Ray really is out of the equation when looking for your new console.
> Blu-ray is much more than a 'half step' forward, and while it may be unnecessary to most in this time of transition from CRT tech to LCD and OLED tech, once hi-def is the standard, Blu-Ray will be as much of a step forward as DVD was from VHS.
> ...


Xbox 360 does have other games out there, but the vast majority of the quality titles are FPS games, racing games, or sports games. Which isn't a bad things - I enjoy those kinds of titles myself. If you're looking for variety, though, then the 360 really isn't your place.

And way to miss the point of Little Big Planet entirely. You know, I like the idea of being given all of the tools I need to make my ideas reality and being given servers to host them on, but to each his own, I guess - but don't call the devs lazy, or say that it's a POS because it lets the gamers design the levels, because that's just, well, fuckin' dumb.

I didn't think you were a fanboy until that last paragraph.

(Inb4 OH WELL YOUS A FANBOY CUZ YOU DEFENDED PS3 - when I see posts like this, against any system, I'll do my best to argue them. At the very least, I'm not making idiotic claims against a competitor's system...)


----------



## Smuff (Dec 14, 2008)

Xbox Live CONS

1. Have to pay a subscription 
However, this ensures that good servers are maintained for the community leading to a better online gaming experience, and also pays for our EXCLUSIVE DLC I should imagine (GTAIV anyone ?).
2. £60 Wireless Adapter
This does indeed suck royally. But then again, you don't HAVE to buy one.


Xbox Live PROS

1. Huge user base
2. Exclusive DLC
3. So much fun to be had you'll forget all about the cost (measly £3 a month or whatever it is).

Can't comment on the PS3 and it's lovely new HOME thingy, because despite being financially able to walk into Game or Argos or whatever in 5 minutes time and buy one cash, I really don't want one. The 360 is all the console I need.


----------



## ZenZero (Dec 14, 2008)

THE 360 IS TERRBILE
GET THE PS3
the 360 has a bad controller
you have to PAY for online!  < rip!!!
the only decent game is gears of war


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 14, 2008)

360 it has the best games and halo 3 is the greatest game ever made you either suck or dont know what it has to offer if u disagree


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haaaaahahahaha

There are better games, from generations LONG passed, my friend. Halo 3 is a great game and one I still play with friends to this day, but to say that someone isn't a good player if they agree with your notion that it's the best game ever made only goes to show that #1 I just fell for an epic troll or #2 you're dead serious and that you a crazy sucka.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 14, 2008)

Xta Large said:
			
		

> Haha, I'm just joking. RRODs aren't that common anymore anyway. It's just that I'm seeing a lot of PS3 hatred in this thread, and plenty of it is either blown way outta proportion in direct contrast to how problems with the 360 are being recieved, or just plain rediculous. To see how 'gamers' are so ready and willing to put down a valid game system with some pretty fun games simply because it's not their system of choice... it's pretty lame.
> I don't hate the PS3, I don't go out of my way to troll it or anything. But I just prefer the 360. Different strokes for different folks. It's just the one thing with this thread I'm afraid of, there's going to be blind fanboys that won't listen and will probably derail the thread. I hope that doesn't happen.
> 
> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Dec 14 2008, 09:17 AM) Xbox 360 pros & cons
> ...


When mine red ringed I got it back in less than a week.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 14, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Xta Large said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine took two.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 14, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's not mandatory for each game and it's definitely not 20 minutes, some games give you the option to install, devil may cry 4 makes you wait 15 minutes max to install and that's the longest i have ever had to wait.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 14, 2008)

ZenithMarth said:
			
		

> *IMO*, 360 it has the best games and halo 3 is the greatest game ever made. You either suck or dont know what it has to offer if u disagree



Let me fix that up a little bit ^

Also, your last sentence is more or less of a flame.


----------



## dearodie (Dec 14, 2008)

If you have a half-decent PC, then I would advise getting a PS3 over an Xbox360.
My personal choice, there just seem to be more PS3 exclusives that I can't get on my PC.

And ...YES, I have my PC connected to my 46" HDTV.


----------



## OrR (Dec 14, 2008)

I love my 360. I got it for GTA 4 and the only other disc game I got until now is Mirror's Edge. I've bought a lot of Live Arcade titles, though. Braid is a masterpiece, Castle Crashers is awesome multiplayer and I finally got to play Rez, Every Extend and Soul Calibur (which IMO plays and looks better than SC4...). The community games are looking great as well and with an American Live account I can even play and buy them on my German console.

I don't know too much about the PS3. IMO Bluray is completely useless, just download the divx rip and burn it to a DVD... Some of the exclusive download titles sound interesting but I've got no idea if the overall library can keep up with what the Live Arcade has to offer. I think the option to install Linux is interesting but I'm not sure I'd actually use that.

The one thing I really hate about the three Playstations is the awful controller. It's uncomfortable to hold and the analog stick placement is stupid in my opinion. The 360 controller on the other hand is the best classic style controller I have ever used, especially with the recently improved d-pad. (I think only the green controllers have it at this point...) It's the only console controller I could get used to for first person control. Being a PC gamer I always feel helpless without a mouse but I have to admit that the two analog sticks on the 360 controller work pretty well in Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Prime (Dec 14, 2008)

OrR said:
			
		

> The one thing I really hate about the three Playstations is the awful controller. It's uncomfortable to hold and the analog stick placement is stupid in my opinion. The 360 controller on the other hand is the best classic style controller I have ever used, especially with the recently improved d-pad. (I think only the green controllers have it at this point...) It's the only console controller I could get used to for first person control. Being a PC gamer I always feel helpless without a mouse but I have to admit that the two analog sticks on the 360 controller work pretty well in Mirror's Edge.



+1 on that. The 360 controller is the best I've used. Really lovely controller.


----------



## Dark (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the 360 more. I like the games in 360 more than the ps3.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 14, 2008)

OrR said:
			
		

> IMO Bluray is completely useless, just download the divx rip and burn it to a DVD...



How is it that so many people miss the point of Blu-Ray entirely?

DVDs were kinda useless in 2000, ya know. As technology evolved, though, more and more electronics started to use DVD tech.

Same thing will happen here. As we make the transition from standard to hi-def technology, Blu-Ray will become more relevant. It may seem useless now, but in five years when everyone and their mothers have an HD set, Blu-Ray players will be far from a novelty, and get this - those of us who already have HD sets, or nice surround sound systems, or any of that high end shit appreciate Blu-Ray and the improvements in audio and video quality that come with it.


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 14, 2008)

Its all personal preference. I dont care for halo, and I dont want to send my Xbox pleasefixme....err...360...(juuuuuust kidding. Dont get all crazy and start banging on your keyboards fellas.) in every 4 months cause it decided to RRoD on me.

Ohh, and 20 minute install time??? LOL, ok.


----------



## ryan (Dec 15, 2008)

I appreciate all of the feedback here. But to those of you who said things along the lines of "if you like Xbox, get Xbox" or "It's all personal preference"... well yeah it is - but I was curious in knowing what all is possible with each individual system in terms of gaming, and everything else from internet, to modding, to music, to whatever. So thanks for all the information everyone who replied with facts.


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think I'll fall for some of the trollbait I just read, but I will say that even Halo 2 was better than Halo 3. 

That said, I would recommend the PC over the 360, because you can play just about every Microsoft exclusive game on the PC, with the benefit of mods and less expensive games. If you can afford it though, I would recommend the PS3. They have (practically) universally interchangeable hardrives (and every PS3 comes with one), Linux compatibility (Gates yanked this one off of the 360), more interesting games (that is an opinion, but one I'm willing to support with examples), and as far as online gameplay: I can't complain if it's free.


----------



## Priss (Dec 15, 2008)

ryan said:
			
		

> *PS3 Good:*
> - Plays Blu-Ray discs
> *PS3 Bad:*
> - New PS3s won't play PS2 games? (I think I read that somewhere...)


Then just buy a PS3/Metal Gear Solid combo. It the lastest PS3 with PS2/1 reader in it.
You can find them online all over, but will prolly pay more than your reg PS3. /angry wrist

OR just play PSX and PS2 games on your PC like meh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and own a DS with a good Cart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Over all I'm a happy camper and don't have to deal with any bu**sh**
Although I was a BIG Halo2 addict for 3 years, 360 turns me completely off.
PS3 offers no REAL good game so far. Waiting for FFXIII and the price to come down before I buy one.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2008)

wow, this thread really got trolled in and fanboys rants over the last day...

they are so many wrong things stated, its not even worth it to go and correct them
there is some right stuff but the rest is just fanboy crap


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 15, 2008)

I know that MS has created its own Wii characters. LOL. 

A lot of people dont care for blu ray yet, and I didnt either until I actually watched one. It blows DVD quality out of the window and has cooler inscreen features to boot. Not to mention Blu Ray online capabilitys (if your player has access to the internet, which the PS3 does). 

The music and video player is cool, but I dont even use it that much. I probably would if I had a surround sound setup and wanted to blast music in the house. I actually upgraded the hard drive for the simple fact of saving stuff like that and for the game saves, demos, DLC, and once Home starts getting more organized, you are supposed to be able to save vids and music from apartments that belong to your friends. 

Everyone seems to base their decision on the few exclusive titles for some reason. 9/10 games are multiplatform now. There really is no reason to not buy one or the other unless you are a huge Gears of War fan, or a decade + long Metal Gear fan, like I am. So my choice was clear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From what I gathered in my research for trying to buy my console, the PS is touted to be more of a multimedia machine with gaming capability. The 360 is touted to be more for hardcore gamers that want to wear their headsets and teamkill their fellow halo players with frag grenades. (that is exactly what was said to me, so once again, dont kill the mail man.)

I am very sure 360 owners hate this being brought up, but it is a valid point. The #1 thing that steered me right towards a PS3 was the RRoD issue. Yes, there is a 3 year warranty. Yes, it will be fixed for free. However, Yes it will take 3 weeks to get your console back. Yes, the 3 year warranty will eventually give out and you will need to most likely buy a new 360 console once that happens. It will be 3 years from today if you were to buy a new one today, but 360 owners that bought their console the day it came out, are most likely running out of time on their awsome warranty that MS lost millions over cause they wanted to release a console before Sony and Nintendo and it ultimatly did nothing cause both consoles have caught up in sales, and Nintendo flat out blew past them.


----------



## ryan (Dec 16, 2008)

If I did not have a computer, or a Wii, I would most likely go for an Xbox 360. But, a lot of the Xbox games that I like I can find for my computer (which is preferable for me)... SO despite the overwhelming vote-down of the PS3, I think that will be my choice unless I come across something in my travels that has such power to sway me.


----------



## feds4u (Dec 16, 2008)

Xbox 360 for sure. I'm not pissing on the PS3. I just don't think its future looks good. And its a bad long term investment. Plus Wii60 is one of the best console combos since the Genesis/SNES days.


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 16, 2008)

To be honest, I just never have liked Bill Gates' mercantile tendencies. Here is a joke. I tried to dig through my favorites to find the article about the 10 programs Bill Gates plagiarized and marketed as his own, but I had no luck there.




			
				Joe88 said:
			
		

> wow, this thread really got trolled in and fanboys rants



I know.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2008)

I have both of them plus the Wii. In the end, the choice is mainly focused on the exclusive titles. But of course, we are good multiplatform titles too. But consider that, like CyberFish says, many of the Xbox360 title comes out for PC too (like Left4Dead). Maybe you can be more interested in buying a Xbox360 because is more cheap than a playstation3.

Well there is no "wrong choice", do just what do you feel better.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 17, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 for sure. I'm not pissing on the PS3. *I just don't think its future looks good.* And its a bad long term investment. Plus Wii60 is one of the best console combos since the Genesis/SNES days.
> 
> Both the 360 and the PS3 have good looking futures, mang. Lurk moar game websites. Hell, I'd say the PS3 has a better immediate future than the 360 - some triple A titles coming out early next year. Long term is a mixed bag, but that's the case for all three systems, and it's looking as though the PS3'll outperform there too.
> 
> ...



Hey, whoa, not Final Fantasy does not equal not good game. I'm not going to get into a list war but I've played plenty of good games for the PS3, and I have yet to play a game on the 360 that matches the sheer scale of Resistance 2 (Gears of War 2, which is pretty fucking awesome, gets close), or the jaw dropping beauty of Uncharted.

The whole 'PS3 has no good games' argument may have been a valid one in 2006 but there's no reason for it now. All three systems (360, PS3, AND Wii) have more than enough games to satisfy a middle class American, and if you spend a LOT of money on games a year, either the PS3 or the 360 should satisfy ya, because they both have a shitload of good games in their libraries.


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 17, 2008)

Not to piss on 360 owners, but MS really screwed themselves the way they did the 360.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The red rings of death may get all the headlines, but they're not the only hardware issue with the 360. No, the consoles also scratch discs. And Microsoft knew about it all along.
> 
> Testimony from a Microsoft employee submitted as part of a class action suit reveals that, even before the console was first released in 2005, the company knew that repositioning the console with a disc inside would often result in the 360's optical lens damaging the disc.
> 
> ...



Crappy case design, a cheap $.50 cent fix that was overlooked. In the auto industry recalls and TSBs are usually issued and a perma fix is created. For MS, its patch it up and hope they dont hear from that customer in 3 years.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Dec 17, 2008)

ive got both and i enjoy them. and cyber fish that sounds like common sense you dont move a console when it has a disc in it. ive nevr had any problems with the 360 its a good system and i do think cyberfish you are a sony fanboy because you constantly say i dont mean to piss on 360 owners but youve used shit like that twice


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 17, 2008)

Jarjaxle said:
			
		

> ive got both and i enjoy them. and cyber fish that sounds like common sense you dont move a console when it has a disc in it. ive nevr had any problems with the 360 its a good system and i do think cyberfish you are a sony fanboy because you constantly say i dont mean to piss on 360 owners but youve used shit like that twice



I dont want to shit on them. All I posted is facts. Facts that MS is under fire cause they put out a faulty system. As far as fanboy status that you want to give me, the only alliance I hold is to Nintendo. I have owned every Nintendo system, and will continue to support Nintendo. When it comes to other consoles, I have owned

PS1
Dreamcast (two actually. Sold one, wanted to play powerstone, bought another. Sold it again)
Xbox (modded the shit out of it. The thing was solid)
PS3

Trust me. A 360 elite was in my future instead of the PS3, however, I did not feel comfortable buying a system with known issues and at the time, a 30% fail rate. MS is being sued in certain states now cause of their issues. 

Call me fanboy all you want good sir. I just told you why I personally didnt buy a 360, and decided to share the information. 

Here is another link if you really want to get all mad.

http://videogames.yahoo.com/feature/micros...sations/1274293


----------



## Odanhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

The real difference between the two systems comes down solely to games.  
If you want to go online and have fun with games , get the PS3. 
Its free online , the major online games (other then halo 3 and gears of war) are on the PS3 , and generally the games are getting the same numbers of people in game online. 

If you don't want to go online and care more about games , get the PS3 ,   yah the xbox360 has a better lineup of games right now , but i notice a lack of up comming games in the comming year , other then more Halo and more Gears of War.  
Xbox 360 i would only recommend if your really into fps games, since its only whats on the system , and spending 60 bucks a year to play online is pointless.

So if you wanna play games like Halo and Gears and  Mass Effect , get a Xbox 360
On the other hand..
If you wanna play games like Resistance 2 , little big planet, and  Uncharted , get a PS3.


----------



## Odanhammer (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh and i forgot  people say the price of the PS3 is way more then the Xbox 360 , let me compared the price. 

PS3 right now you say 400 bucks for a system , i'll even put that up to 500 dollars just for the hell of it. 
You get a Blu-ray / dvd player, able to play music ,  wifi built in( with the 500 dollar model anyways), a 80 gig harddrive, Free online.

Xbox 360 Elite.  which is currently  400 bucks ,   
You get dvd player , music player , no wifi , a 120 gig hard drive , and no free online (other then to download updates or spend money on more content).
Add another 100 bucks for the wifi and you have the price of a  PS3, and still don't have the Blu-ray , which i realize isn't the biggest selling point but it is nice to have. 

Xbox360  core , 199.99 dollars. 
Has all the same stuff as the Elite but no harddrive, no wifi.    the hard drive to add would be another 100 bucks and such , so your still spending the same on the console.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 22, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Xbox 360 i would only recommend if your really into fps games, since its only whats on the system , and spending 60 bucks a year to play online is pointless.



I'm not a big fan of either of the two systems and I agree with the post before mine the 360 exlusives are mainly fps games and I'm not into them at all, So the 360 doesn't exactly have the "wow" factor for me. My final conclusion is current gen gaming sucks handheld is nice but consoles have let me down it's all about graphics now and not gameplay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## OrR (Dec 22, 2008)

Xta Large said:
			
		

> OrR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that. HDD and SD card prices are still falling quickly and internet connections are getting very fast. I see no use at all for Bluray discs, not even for games or as a general storage medium. They are simply not enough of an improvement over DVDs. As for high resolution movies... Some people might like it but I don't think I'd notice the difference with most of the movies I watch. Also, although many people think they have HD TVs, few are actually equipped to appreciate the improvements in quality that come with a Blu-Ray movie. I want to have the option to download a HD version of a movie when I download it, whether it's legally or not. I do not want a Blu-Ray player to play it, though.
At the end I want to stress that I am not making a point against the PS3. Getting a free Blu-Ray player doesn't hurt. I'm just saying it shouldn't work as a justification for the higher console price for most people.


----------



## pieman202 (Dec 22, 2008)

well for xmas this year im getting an xbox ^^ its a great system its nearly half the price for the pro pack and that includes two games. You can listen to your own music by plugging in your usb and you can chat on msn as well while playing games. the controller is easy to hold and i've gotten used to using it for fps's. 
the ps3 is great too but its really expensive the controller is ok but i still like the xbox controller better. the graphics are really nice and they have some pretty good looking titles for it but the games are more expensive than xbox games in australia. 
oh adn for the xbox, i don't know if the ps3 has this but xbox has expandable memory and the pro pack includes a 60gb hard drive ^^


----------



## Jarjaxle (Dec 22, 2008)

go watch a blu ray movie on a high def tv you can see the difference even with older movies


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 22, 2008)

ps2 backwards compatibility was removed? AUTOMATIC FAILURE!


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 22, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> ps2 backwards compatibility was removed? AUTOMATIC FAILURE!




I would have to agree. That's almost as bad as yanking Linux support.... *throws knife at Bill Gates poster*


----------



## CyberFish (Dec 23, 2008)

60 gig PS3s and MGS 80 gig version PS3s have backwards compatability. 

Also, my 40 gig PS3 came with built in wifi. :dunno:


----------



## pieman202 (Dec 23, 2008)

CyberFish said:
			
		

> 60 gig PS3s and MGS 80 gig version PS3s have backwards compatability.
> 
> Also, my 40 gig PS3 came with built in wifi. :dunno:


i'm pretty sure they all have inbuilt wi-fi


----------



## thawkins1 (Dec 25, 2008)

360 owns PS3 so yes a 360


----------



## NiGHtS (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a 360 and I so regret buying it. Shooters and action shooters are not my kind of game so i'm screwed. So i think i will be getting a 60gb PS3 from this shop down the road for:

Little Big Planet
MGS 4
PS2 compatibility (KH woo)
and the ability to transfer stuff directly to its hard drive.
oh and the PS3 controller too.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Jan 2, 2009)

thats funny nights considering the 360 has more rpgs then the ps3


----------



## ryukyus (Jan 2, 2009)

choose ps3 if you can even though it cost a lot of money, but it has better graphics than 360,  and 360 has that infamous red rings of death, I would not  touch that unless someone gave it  to me for free.


----------



## Sloshy (Jan 2, 2009)

By ALL MEANS get a PS3. Sure, it's not the most popular but you get: 
1) Perfect Blu-Ray support 
2) Almost all the same games 360 gamers get (rock band, cod4, bioshock, the orange box, unreal tournament 3, soul calibur IV, burnout paradise, ffxiii etc., etc., etc.,)
3) A bigger hard drive in some cases (those "some cases" are when you compare the 360 elite and a 40gb ps3)
4) Native Foreign OS Support (LINUX FTW)
5) Better controller (motion, baby!)
6) Killer exclusive games, such as LittleBigPlanet, MGS4, FF Versus XIII, Ratchet & Clank, Motorstorm, and Uncharted: Drake's Fortune just to name some.
7) Microsoft and Sony both suck from a linux fan's (like me) perspective, but Sony definitely beats Microsoft when it comes to openness.


----------



## Carnivean (Jan 2, 2009)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> choose ps3 if you can even though it cost a lot of money, but it has better graphics than 360,  and 360 has that infamous red rings of death, I would not  touch that unless someone gave it  to me for free.
> 
> Myth and much reduced risk make those pretty moot. You get a three year RRoD warranty anyway.
> 
> QUOTE7) Microsoft and Sony both suck from a linux fan's (like me) perspective, but Sony definitely beats Microsoft when it comes to openness.


If you're buying a console based on the openness of the platform you're doing it wrong.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Jan 2, 2009)

ryukyus said:
			
		

> choose ps3 if you can even though it cost a lot of money, but it has better graphics than 360,  and 360 has that infamous red rings of death, I would not  touch that unless someone gave it  to me for free.


lol @ buying a console for graphics


----------



## ryan (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm kind of sorry I started this thread in the first place haha. It's become an all out war since I've forgotten about it!

Anyway guys, I ended up getting an Xbox 360 - the deal was just too good to pass up!


----------



## CyberFish (Jan 11, 2009)

This is a never ending battle with others calling others fanboys for listing their reasons for buying one and not the other. If I could afford both I would. (I could afford the arcade 360, but why do that when the elite comes with everything) The only downside to that is buying certain games on certain consoles. Id rather put all my stock into one console. 

The wii on the other hand is a total different animal. Nintendo doesnt seem to want to compete with Sony and MS. Last gen it wasnt looked at as serious. This generation, its looked at as a fad by many cause they want an excuse to put it down and enjoy their PS3/360 purchase.

For what it is worth, even though I like my PS3 over a 360, I did not vote for either system. They both have their ups and downs.


----------



## DarkCamui (Jan 11, 2009)

Sadly I have to vouch for the Xbox 360 here because it can run backups and most games for the consoles are multi-platform anyways. Don't get me wrong here because I have a PS3 as well which I like very much and PS3 is worth it just for MGS4.


----------



## Zerxer (Jan 12, 2009)

^ Does Microsoft ban you from online play for modding your 360 to play backups? Honestly though, if I had to choose, I'd WANT to go for a 360 just to try Halo 3. Then again, most of my online friends all got a PS3 now and play that online all the time.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well ill put it this way. No one can argue that both consoles have *GOOD* and *BAD* points. Some people argue about blu-ray, others about the controller, other about backwards compatibility etc. The battle goes on and on. This has always been a classic arguement. But this is my advice. See what your friends have, if the majority has a 360 get it (for the online) as for the games its your choice really, same goes for how much money you wanna spend. Personally i have both, i got one as a gift (the 360) and i got the PS3 my self. I enjoy playing on both consoles. Yet again this comes down to what kind of  games you really wanna play.


----------



## stretch (Jan 23, 2009)

Zerxer said:
			
		

> ^ Does Microsoft ban you from online play for modding your 360 to play backups? Honestly though, if I had to choose, I'd WANT to go for a 360 just to try Halo 3. Then again, most of my online friends all got a PS3 now and play that online all the time.


Look here (at Q5).

Basically, the gist that I've caught was:[*]Don't play leaked copies early[*]Don't play an unstealth copy online[*]Make sure it's not a bad copy of the gameMy question would be... what happens if your 360 gets the RRoD?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 30, 2009)

The PS3 is the better system but the right choice is the 360. Believe me I have both and love them all the same.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 30, 2009)

XBOX 360 for the win


----------



## ultimatex (Jan 30, 2009)

but if you notice the specification of ps3 and xbox360, PS3 has more powerful than XBOX360 and even of built-in blueray disc and if developer making a game using a ps3 full power theres no way can run in other console.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 30, 2009)

ultimatex said:
			
		

> but if you notice the specification of ps3 and xbox360, PS3 has more powerful than XBOX360 and even of built-in blueray disc and if developer making a game using a ps3 full power theres no way can run in other console.



I disagree. It's been proved that the 360 is much much easier to develop for, therefore, it's cheaper too. 
Whatever the extra SPU's can do depend heavily on the fact that you can come up with parallel task programming, in essence, games are going to look the same on both consoles this generation because of the development costs involved.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have both, and I can easily say 360, just because there are so many good games for it in many genres. Unless you want to play Little Big Planet, and Metal Gear IV, Killzone 2, and Uncharted, I would say go for the 360.


----------



## Zerrix (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd suggest you to get Xbox360. Since you have a Wii this would be the perfect fusion called "Wii60" (Yes, this title really exists, google for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
x360 and PS3 are on the same level, but if it went out for the better games, x360 would win. If it went out for Blu-Ray (which I think none console needs) the PS3 would win, so they got balance between'em.

I personally would prefer the Xbox360 because it's cheaper and offers the same game features as the expensive PS3. At first I owned a PS3, but I brought it back since it was very shitty to me and had very very poor games. Then I bought the Wii and still it does not have the best graphics I love it because of the gameplay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But getting rid of the shitty graphics of the Wii I decided to buy a x360 with awesome XBL-Multiplayer and graphics!

So if I want gameplay I put on the Wii, If I want graphics I lead to xBox360, apart from the gameplay of x360 isn't bad either


----------



## Razor29 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have both and i can tell you 2 things

if you really love movies blu-ray is the best thing ever

second the playstation has better games hands down i dont care what you people think i have all must have and slightly bellow titles on both machines both on xbla and psn

and playstation wins hands down (psn games win xbla games just look at the lists and think)

just open up a bunch of review websites and write down game you might want on both systems i promise you, you ps3 list will be much longer

dont let people sway you most of them own xbox 360's and even if the playstation was better they wouldn't admit it, its that simple (just because something sells more dosent actually make it better)

again just make lists of what titles you really want on both systems future and past you tell me what size the list will be for each console

everything else is BS the price the online all of it (both online networks arent perfect but they both work and the amount of money you will shell out on one console will be a frikkin ton no matter what if you buy add-ons and original games) 

p.s if you want the xbox for the sake of copying games please buy since if you can look around at game companies today and the financial struggle they are going through to make it to the next good game and you still want to screw them over well then microsoft deserves a customer like you


----------



## godsakes (Jan 30, 2009)

for a pure gaming console get the 360 it's cheaper, doesn't require installs and a better range of games.

For the media side if you're just using normal DVDs and downloaded films get an orginal Xbox with XBMC and stream across the network from your PC's hard drive. The PS3 is only justified if you really need a blu ray player, it's awful for stored videos as you can't organise them into genre specific folders (same problem on my PSP)


----------



## Razor29 (Jan 30, 2009)

"for a pure gaming console get the 360" can you even say a more blank statement?

ill say a blank statement to! its so much fun

"for the purest entertainment device get the ps3!!"

just look at game lists make your personal research and think dont most people will just defend the console they own and others just repeat other stuff they heard online or from other people.

make lists of games for both machines the media side of both devices is great dosent matter if one time you need to arrange your folders for the ps3 sake it not such a big deal

p.s

"a better range of games" what does that mean hmmm ill explain that statement you see the playstation has games from good to great while the xbox has from bad to great so yes in that aspect it has a better "range" games


----------



## godsakes (Jan 30, 2009)

Razor29 said:
			
		

> ill say a blank statement to! its so much fun
> 
> "for the purest entertainment device get the ps3!!"
> 
> ...


better range as in larger library of games and more exclusives - are you trying to be thick?


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sloshy said:
			
		

> By ALL MEANS get a PS3. Sure, it's not the most popular but you get:
> 1) Perfect Blu-Ray support
> 2) Almost all the same games 360 gamers get (rock band, cod4, bioshock, the orange box, unreal tournament 3, soul calibur IV, burnout paradise, ffxiii etc., etc., etc.,)
> 3) A bigger hard drive in some cases (those "some cases" are when you compare the 360 elite and a 40gb ps3)
> ...



This. I also did a comparison between the *real* price of a 360 and a PS3. The PS3 was cheaper. I can try and find it, but it was on another forum that I kinda got IP banned from.


----------



## soujiroseta (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there:

It depends on the games you like to play. I chose the PS3, because of Metal Gear 4, Little big planet and MLB 09 the show. I don't like FPS games. I also chose it, because it doesn't get RROD, and here in my country (PERU), if your console gets that RROD, there is no warranty that covers it, so you have to invest in another console (and here consoles aren't cheap as in the US)

Soujiro


----------



## CheatingSoi (Mar 23, 2009)

I am an owner of an Xbox 360 and I love it. However, I think it might be a good idea to go with ps3, because it is the system I don't have so i would be interested in purchasing it. Thats not the only reason though. I just don't like how old the 360 seems. Well, "old" isn't the correct word I'm looking for but I like the PS3 because it is quiet, looks more expensive, and doesn't have a disk try. I hate that the 360 is so friggin loud. Mine is the loudest out of all of my friends and it is soooo annoying. Even with a game installed to the HD, it is still louder than the PS3 with a game in. I also like that the PS3 OS is much more compatible. It isn't so secure. If you want, you can easily back up your saves and content. You can do so much more and its just really nice. People always argue about the Online being free but I mean really, $60 for one year isn't really that much. Plus with the addition of Home and Little Big Planet, I dont see any reason why not to get one. The only thing that would hold me back is the Xbox Controller, and GTA IV DLC. I am not a fanboy as I own the 360 but am also interested in PS3. Its really you're choice though. I think that whatever you go with. You will be pleased


----------



## ball2012003 (Mar 24, 2009)

xbox 360


----------



## Destiny (Mar 24, 2009)

Edit: Double post fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lemme find the delete button.


----------



## Destiny (Mar 24, 2009)

I personally think it's based on everyone's opinion. We all have our own opinions and no one will be able to change it.

I've been with the Playstation since the first Playstation came out and I think it's the best console out of these 2. The Playstation suits me as I'm used to the controllers and because on the PS3 the net is free, whereas on the xbox360 the net costs. If you think about it, the PS3 will work out cheaper in the long run. I've just always prefered the Playstation and always will. If I were you I'd go for the PS3. It'll work out cheaper in the long run + it has bluray.

- Destiny.


----------

